# Parrot Festival in Houston, 26-28 Jan 2018



## meta (Oct 14, 2008)

The National Parrot Rescue and Preservation Foundation is holding its annual show on the 26th, at the Houston Airport DoubleTree hotel.

I mention it because this year's special focus is budgies!

Parrot Festival Schedule

I have no commercial relationship to the show, but I'm gonna be there. (Not exhibiting budgies, just attending.)

Parrot Festival When and Where


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

An ocean away from where I live, but the schedule looks interesting. I’m quite jealous :whatever:

Thank you for bringing it to the attention of members.
Please take some photos (if allowed) and let us know what you thought of it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great you've let the forum members know.
I'm sure there are others in the Houston area that may want to attend as well.

That sounds like a lot of fun and I'm sure it will be interesting!

I hope you'll fill us in and let us know all about it after you attend. :fingerx:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of fun! Please fill us in on the details here after you come back . 

*Just a reminder to everyone, as fun as these events are, always remember smart disease transmission prevention by immediately washing clothes and sanitizing shoes when coming home after these events. Just as quarantine is important for birds, this is along those same lines. :thumbsup:


----------

